# Favorite Tangs



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

What are your favorite Tangs and why? What species would you always have at least a tank of?

Still working on building a stock list for a 6' 135g and having never kept Tanganyikans before I want to get some behavior/ personality from folks that have kept/ bred them


----------



## HenrikG (Jun 8, 2009)

Altos.. comps or calvus.. dosent matter.. :fish:

and shellies!! melagris or occies..

then im a happy man!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Calvus for their tribal look and they aren't always trying to kill someone. Nice change from the mbuna, LOL.

But I like all the fish in the 125G in my sig. If I had to give up anyone at this point it would be the tret. The leleupi may literally have to go however, so they don't kill the shellies.


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

i like cyps and callochromis.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I like the Julis, they are like little submarines.


----------



## StingrayKurt (Oct 30, 2007)

Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis!!!!!!!!!!

And if anyone on here breeds these things let me know because I will buy them from you! I want them soo bad! Toms Tangs is the only one who has a good price that I know of but you have to have a minimum order of 175!

Also two particular fish that are my favorites right now are my male and female brevis for bringing some fry into this world!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Tropheus if I had to choise then I guess species "red" but maybe moorii very hard I guess I want both and Petros too but then I guess I would say that. :wink:


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

my favorite lake tanganyikan cichlid used to be Petrochromis but now its Telmatochromis Temporalis shell. They are the coolest shellie. they have big jaws and cute faces. My other Favorite tang is Julidochromis Dickfeldi they have awesome blue in their fins. Telmatochromis Temporalis can Hold their ground against more aggressives Neolamps.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I love gobies. I really really love gobies!

My E. cyanostictus are obnoxious but not aggressive to other species. They are gluttons for anything they can fit in their mouth, and breed like crazy once you get a pair. Their fry are easy to raise, and let's face it- they are just good looking fish with the orange tipped fins and iridescent blue spots. :thumb:


----------



## Gir (Jan 17, 2003)

HenrikG said:


> Altos.. comps or calvus.. dosent matter.. :fish:
> 
> and shellies!! melagris or occies..
> 
> then im a happy man!!


I agree 100%. Out of all of the fish I've kept these are the ones I miss the most !


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Gobies  I don't think I have never had any since I started keeping tangs....

I can take a break from Petrochromis ( they are a lot of work )..... but I do love them.


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

i like the brichardi complex. most people hate them, but i am obsessed with them.


----------



## mrgreen (May 28, 2004)

B.tricoti









and 
X.sp"Kilesa










hopefully after seeing these pics i dont have to explain the "why"

Cheers 
Steve Green


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

Do you keep tricoti and kilesa together as tankmates by chance? I'm leaning towards trying it out.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Lamprologines, favourite being buescheri.


----------



## aandfsoccr04 (Sep 2, 2009)

calvus.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

calvus or comps 
love them both!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

very new to tangs, but it has quickly become brichardi


----------



## mrgreen (May 28, 2004)

Qaddiction said:


> Do you keep tricoti and kilesa together as tankmates by chance? I'm leaning towards trying it out.


yes i do , X.sp "Kilesa" x 10 , B.tricoti x9 , C.foae"Magara" x 8 , L.speciousus x 3 are all tank mates

6'6 x 2,1/2 x 2,1/3

Cheers
Steve Green


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I enjoy my gobies, you can mix and match them with everything!


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Calvus. But I have always wanted to keep a 250 with Haplotaxodon Microlepis in Tandem with Foai. I'm sure I'd keep a couple calvus in their too though!


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

My favorite Tanganyikans:

1) Cyprichromis - Micros, Kitumba
2) Featherfins - Foai, Furcifer, Ventralis, Nasuta
3) Shelldwellers


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

Tangs I've kept: Multies, brevis, signatus, similis, utinta cyps, kilesas, punks, sumbu comps, and recently got some black calvus and some fronts.

You can see in my sig what I keep today, got to add the fronts though.

I hope to never be without multies for as long as I'm able to maintain a tank.


----------



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

So you like to Mutlis more than then Similis??

I am trying to decide which to keep.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

personally I like similis better, maybe it's the extra stripe!  They seem to be a bit less passive too, like the Chihuahua (SP?) of Tanagnyika! :lol:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I also like Multies better than similis. For me its a behavioural interest. I forgot to add that since this is open to any Tang that I love Lamprichthys tanganicanus as well as the electric catfish (Malapterurus).


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

TangSteve said:


> So you like to Mutlis more than then Similis??
> 
> I am trying to decide which to keep.


Multies are just busier, more active than similis. I also found similis to be rougher on each other until settled in. Multies interact a lot more with each other.

But my similis did make me over $200. Then again no way am I selling any multies, they're mine, stay away!!!


----------



## cadfael_tex (Feb 3, 2009)

short answer - the one I don't yet have.

Not totally kidding. Always want the adventure of learning about a new species. Right now my X melanogenys would be if they bred. I also would really love to try a goby.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Gibberosa (Zaire) and Altolamps. Not sure which is #1 or #2 (it changes weekly)

If forced to pick only one, then I would have to go with my Gibbs.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

I will have to go with my white Calvus. They are small yet but have a ton of personality. I love my similis also. Mine stay pretty buzy. They didnt when i first got them but now they dig a lot and interact with each other a ton. :fish:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Right now, the most interesting that I have is telmatochromis sp. shell. I can watch that tank for a long time. I also like they way they look. They're like little bulldogs.

Next might be lamprologus callipterus and triglachromis otostigma.

But, I love them all, and have a list of about 50 more species/variants that I'd like to keep some day.


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

Gold occies got me into the hobby of tang keeping gotta love it when they go dragon mode and their lolipop pectoral fins!!!
will post pic of it. 
but 2nd is cyp microlepidotus.
and the new xenos i got im starting to think what have i been doing without them this whole time.
and i gotta say my zaire blues are really boring. just a giant fish that eats and breeds. thinking about replacing them with some petros maybe the reds if they are still around when i get my income tax return.
ooh almost forgot also the syno petricola they are always exploring and poking around were they shouldnt.


----------

